# Some very funny pictures of Charlie



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

*I whip my creast back and fourth, I whip my creast back and fourth 










Mum, look I am an eagle 










I told you I was an eagle










Owwww, I needed to bend my neck










Cha cha chaaaaa with passion!








*​


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol charlie just loves that camera... seen that she flew onto it


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh I love that bird what a cutie-pie!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

nice pictures! Charlie is so adorable


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is so gorgeous


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I think Charlie is a bit of a ham and a camera hog.... looking at those pictures I can imagine Madona's vogue playing in the background! lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

4birdsNC said:


> I think Charlie is a bit of a ham and a camera hog.... looking at those pictures I can imagine Madona's vogue playing in the background! lol


hahahaha


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's lovely...bet she chases you around the room squawking "MOM, take MY picture, I'm over HERE! Look at ME!"


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> She's lovely...bet she chases you around the room squawking "MOM, take MY picture, I'm over HERE! Look at ME!"


Hahaha yer that and for scratches or cuddles


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

What a little cover girl! That's awesome.


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

hehe so cute


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

So when are you coming up with the "Look What Charlie Can Do" picture book?  I swear, you will make a fortune just from tiel-crazed people like us on this forum!!!


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

Adorable! Talk about drama


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

Cute dramatic doll


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

what a dolliekins!!!!!


----------

